# USE flags: Quali ho già nel mio profilo?

## Zievatron

Ciao a tutti,

Sono alla mia 3 prova di installazione di Gentoo.   :Very Happy: 

Questa volta il PC è nuovo (un MSI Windbox DC100) e voglio fare le cose con più precisione.

Tanto che sto scrivendo anche una cronaca-guida della mia installazione di Gentoo in un forum (Link)  . Con la speranza di non scrivere nessuna sciocchezza e che possa servire anche a qualche altro profano intrepido.  :Wink: 

Sono arrivato alla scelta di un profilo ([3] default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop *) e mi sono fermato alla questione delle flags USE in make.conf.

Questa volta voglio inserire nel file make.conf una mia personalizzazione ponderata delle falgs USE.

L'idea è di iniziare con le sole flags USE che sono sicuro che mi serviranno e lasciare che sia portage a dirmi quando me ne servono altre, in modo da avere un sistema veramente ottimizzato per il mio harware e per il software che userò.

Il problema è che non so come vedere quelle che sono già impostate di default nel mio profilo, che vorrei anche confrontare, per studio, con quelle dei profili ottimizzati per gnome e kde (io userò xfce).

Quì: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2

in 2.b. Usare le flag USE

Indica il percorso /etc/make.profile

ma io non trovo questo make.profile.

Fa un esempio di USE flags preimpostate in un profilo che, ovviamente, non corrisponde al mio. 

Indica anche il percorso /usr/portage/profiles/base

Ho dato una occhiata ai file che si trovano lì dentro, ma non ho individuato un equivalente dell'esempio riportato.

Come ottengo un elenco delle USE flags che ho nel mio profilo?

----------

## Onip

/etc/make.profile è stato spostato in /etc/portage/make.profile .

per vedere le USe preimpostate devi leggere nei file all'interno della directory che indentifica il profilo, in particolare (credo) in make.defaults . A queste informazioni devi aggiungere, ricorsivamente, quanto specificato nel profilo\i "genitore" che sono indicati all'interno del file "parent".

----------

## Zievatron

Qual'è la dir che identifica il profilo?

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/dektop ?

quì dentro vedo solo i file eapi e parent e le dir gnome e kde. Ninete make.defaults.

guardando nel file parent, vedo:

```
..

../../../../../targets/desktop
```

Non sono sicuro del percorso, comunque mi sembra sia:

/usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop

quì trovo un make.defaults con le USE.

Devo guardare altrove?

----------

## Onip

i parent se vedi sono due:

../ -> cioè la directory "genitore"

e

../ ... /desktop -> che hai già considerato

quindi controlla che non ci sia qualcosa di specificato anche nella prima e poi, direi, sei a posto

----------

## Zievatron

Perfetto. Grazie.   :Very Happy: 

Un'ultima cosa.

Posso stare tranquillo che qualsiasi USE disimposto nel mio make.conf, e poi invece mi serve, portage me lo dice?

Ehm... Nella frase che hai in firma, non dovrebbe essere "Tantum", invece che "Tanto".

----------

## Onip

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Perfetto. Grazie.  
> 
> Un'ultima cosa.
> 
> Posso stare tranquillo che qualsiasi USE disimposto nel mio make.conf, e poi invece mi serve, portage me lo dice?

 

Dipende da cosa intendi per "mi serve". Se il pacchetto P richiede che la dipendenza D abbia la USE U attiva (o disattivata) allora portage si ferma e ti avvisa di cambiare le impostazioni.

Se invece intendi che portage capisca da solo se hai bisogno, o meno, del supporto alla stampa di cups (ad esempio) allora ancora non ci siamo. Le tue preferenze e necessità le conosci solo tu, portage si limita a fare in modo che siano rispettate. Il consiglio è quello di usare l'opzione -a per emerge esaminare bene l'output ed informarsi con

```
$ euse -i <elenco use>
```

 su cosa comportino le USE che non si conoscono.

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Ehm... Nella frase che hai in firma, non dovrebbe essere "Tantum", invece che "Tanto".

 

e hai proprio ragione, correggo   :Wink: 

----------

## Zievatron

Il primo esempio mi è chiaro e lo trovo logico.

Il secondo non mi è chiaro perchè non so cosa sia cups e la stampa per cups.

Però, se non so cosa è, probabilmente non mi serve. Se in seguito non mi accorgo di non avere questa cosa, ne deduco che effettivamente non mi serve. Se invece mi serve, dovrò pur accorgermi che mi manca e potrò rimediare.   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

cups è il sistema di stampa di linux, ma è solo un esempio: prova con la use mp3 e vedi che forse capisci di più.

Il bello di questo sistema è che non è definitivo, puoi sempre apportare correzioni e, dopo una ricompilazione, il sistema sarà come vuoi tu. In questo è di grande aiuto lo switch -N di emerge.

----------

